# Comentarios TDA1558Q y datasheet



## robertomollo (Abr 20, 2009)

Saludos.

Me gustaria que opinen sobre CI TDA1558Q.
Primero queria armar TDA1562Q pero viendo en el foro, tiene muchos pros y contras.
Es por eso que decidi armar el TDA1558Q pero primero quisiera escuchar sus comentarios o me recomiendan otro CI
Mi unica fuente de alimentacion que puedo usar es de una PC y por eso mi eleccion del TDA1558Q porque se puede alimentar con 12v

Segun el DataSheet TDA1558Q lleva poco componentes, si no me equivoco:
dos condensadores de 220nF
un Condensador de 100nF
y un Condensador de 2200uF
Lo que no comprendo es la pata 4 y 15, estos estan desconectados?

El primer amplificador que construi fue con el TDA2822 (envio imagenes)
Me gustaria saber si con TDA1558Q voy a tener mayor amplificación que con TDA2822 alimentandolo con 12v
Con 12v TDA2822 calienta demasiado y nose como ponerle un disipador
Gracias de antemano, cualquier comentario es bienvenido


----------



## maton00 (Jun 6, 2009)

jeje yo pase por las mismas el tda2822M te va a sonar obsoleto a comparacion del tda 1558 el 2822 tiene distorcion de los  mil demonios, y con 12V obiamente va a tener mejor desempeño que el 2822  a 6 volt , con eso lo alimentaba, mi primer amplificador de audio


----------



## imaqe83 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro,como están? yo me llamo Marcos,y soy nuevo en este portal,a mi me encanta la electrónica
Aunque nunca me inscribí en un curso o taller de electrónica,obtuve gran conocimiento por cuenta propia
Ya que desde los 7 años de vida,experimentaba con todos los electrodomésticos que me encontraba en la casa o en la calle
Hoy en día me mantengo reparando productos electrónicos,tales como equipos de sonidos,televisores,computadoras,lava ropas,y tambien soy programador de computadoras,en fin,reparo de todo
Lo que nunca se me avía ocurrido es fabricarme un amplificador de sonidos,por lo que me propuse a lograr éste proyecto  
Acá les dejo un diseño de como van conectadas las patitas del TDA 1558Q o al menos es como yo lo conectaría
Lo que no se es que tipo de filtros,diodos o resistencias usar para lograr una buena potencia,cualquier ayuda seria muy útil para mi,y mucho mejor si tienen un datasheet
Desde ya les agradesco su interes en este pos y que Dios los bendiga.


----------

